# Wie viele Forummitglieder braucht man,um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln ?



## Tobias2k9 (10 Februar 2009)

Hab in dem Text viele Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Forum entdeckt daher möchte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten *ROFL*

Einen, der die Glühbirne auswechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass
sie ausgewechselt wurde.

14 die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vorschlagen, wie man die Birne anders hätte wechseln können.

7 die auf Gefahren beim Wchseln hinweisen

3 die fragen, wozu der Threadstarter überhaupt eine Glühbirne braucht

5 die der Regierung die Schuld daran geben, dass die Glühbirne durchgebrannt ist

3 die finden, dass es die Opposition auch nicht besser gemacht hätte

1 Irrer der behauptet den Typ gekannt zu haben der die Glühbirne erfunden hat

8 die auf Tipp- und Grammatikfehler in den vorherigen Beiträgen hinweisen

12 die den Grammatikfanatikern ihren Hass entgegenschleudern und sie als arrogante Wichtigtuer beschimpfen

25 die die Rechtschreibfehler in den Hasspostings korrigieren

6 die darüber diskutieren, ob es Glühbirne oder Leuchtkörper heißt.

6 weitere die die vorherigen 6 als anal-fixiert beschimpfen.

3 Alt-Forumsmitglieder die wissen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion vor zwei Jahren schon mal stattgefunden hat, Leute zitieren, die keiner mehr kennt, und dem Urheber der Beitragsfolge vorwerfen, das ganze geklaut zu haben um zu ähnlichem Ruhm zu gelangen wie der Typ damals.

32 die strengstens darauf hinweisen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion nicht ins Off-Topic gehört und woanders hätte gepostet werden müssen.

36 die sich über die beste Glühbirnenwechselmethode streiten, wo man die besten Glühbirnen kaufen kann, welche Glühbirnenmarke am besten mit der Methode funktioniert und welche Glühbirnen überhaupt nichts
taugen

12 die mit den angeblich untauglichen Glühbirnen prima zurechtkommen und den Vorpostern vorwerfen, sie seien Händler oder Hersteller, die im Forum Schleichwerbung betreiben.

5 die den Fans der geschmähten Glühbirnenmarke vorwerfen, sie säßen eh den ganzen Tag im Dunkeln und hätten daher keine Ahnung von Glühbirnen

3 die darauf hinweisen, dass sie Beleuchter sind und daher genau wüssten, wovon sie reden.

4 die betonen, wer lesen könne sei klar im Vorteil

2 die wie immer auf die Suchfunktion verweisen

6 die sich über den schlechten Kundenservice in Baumärkten beschweren

2 die behaupten, ihr Baumarktpersonal sei nett und in Amerika sei es auch nicht besser

11 die darauf hinweisen, dass es ja auch Fachgeschäfte gibt und man nur das bekäme, wofür man auch bezahlt.

4 die sich in einer Diskussion über die Hitzefestigkeit von Lampenschirmen verzetteln

13 die darauf hinweisen, das sei nun wirklich OT und man möge doch bitte einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen

3 die diese Aufforderung völlig ignorieren

19 die verschiedene Internetadressen posten, wo man geeignete Glühbirnen anschauen kann

7 die darauf hinweisen, dass die URLs teilweise inkorrekt sind und die korrigierten Adressen posten

3 die das gleiche schreiben wie ihre Vorposter, mit dem dazueditierten Satz "Oh, du warst schneller"

2 die in wüste Beschimpfungen ausbrechen, weil sie das vorherige Posting als Angriff missverstanden haben

22 die die längsten Postings komplett zitieren, mit dem Zusatz "Volle Zustimmung!"

7 deren Postings nur aus obszönen Smileys bestehen

8 die innerhalb von 1 Stunde 50 Beiträge posten. Alle vertreten zwar die gleichen Meinungen, reden aber die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei und antworten sehr klug, obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit zu fragen scheinen, wie das Gesagte jetzt eigentlich gemeint ist.

7 die nur durch die große Zahl der Postings auf die Diskussion aufmerksam geworden sind und von der Beitragsfolge gerade mal die letzten zwei Kommentare gelesen haben, um sich jetzt richtig ins Zeug zu legen, weil sie sich unbedingt an einer hitzigen Debatte beteiligen wollen.

9 die den 7 Vorherigen erklären dass das alles entweder schon gesagt oder hinreichend widerlegt wurde

einer, der ein überbreites Bild seiner Glühbirne einstellt, so dass man von nun an horizontal scrollen muss, um die Texte zu lesen

3 die fragen, wie man denn Bilder einstellen kann

5 die auf die FAQ hinweisen und darum bitten, beim Thema zu bleiben

2 Newbies, die die Löschung Ihres Accounts verlangen, weil dies ein blödes Forum sei

8 die die frustrierten Newbies umstimmen wollen

2 die das Gebaren hier eines Kindergartens als würdig befinden weil hier überhaupt niemand Plan davon zu haben scheint, worum es denn eigentlich geht

7 die beschließen, aus der Diskussion auszusteigen, da das "Niveau jetzt zu niedrig" sei

3 die hämisch darauf hinweisen, dass den 7 das Niveau immer dann zu niedrig wird, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen

und 1 User, der den Thread nach 6 Monaten wieder ausgräbt, damit alles von vorne losgeht


----------



## Kai (10 Februar 2009)

Tobias2k9 schrieb:


> 3 Alt-Forumsmitglieder die wissen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion vor zwei Jahren schon mal stattgefunden hat, Leute zitieren, die keiner mehr kennt, und dem Urheber der Beitragsfolge vorwerfen, das ganze geklaut zu haben um zu ähnlichem Ruhm zu gelangen wie der Typ damals.


 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=106602&postcount=476 

*ROFL*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Februar 2009)

Wieviel Programmierer braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
Keinen, das ist ein Hardwareproblem!


----------



## vierlagig (10 Februar 2009)

@kai: ganz groß! 

was macht der jürchen eigentlisch?


----------



## zotos (10 Februar 2009)

Kai schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=106602&postcount=476
> 
> *ROFL*
> 
> Gruß Kai



http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=75871&postcount=165

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=75846&postcount=159


----------



## vierlagig (10 Februar 2009)

den dresel kennt man doch noch, oder?


----------



## zotos (10 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @kai: ganz groß!
> 
> was macht der jürchen eigentlisch?



Der betreibt großes Spamming im Forum vom großen S.

Aber Geschleime wird dort ja belohnt und die haben den dort zum Experten ernannt wie man auf seiner Heimseite bestaunen kann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Februar 2009)

> Wie viele Microsoft Experten braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
> 
> 4. Der erste wechselt die Glühbirne, der Zweite ändert die Fassung so, dass keine Netscape Glühbirnen hinein passen, der Dritte baut einen Kurzschlußmechanismus ein, der verhindert das jemand Sun-Glühbirnen einsetzt, und der Vierte versucht dem amerikanischen Justizministerium klarzumachen, dass das alles lauterer Wettbewerb ist.


 



> Wie viele Microsoft Programmierer braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
> 
> Keinen, Dunkelheit wird zum neuen Standard erklärt.


 


soviel dazu....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Der betreibt großes Spamming im Forum vom großen S.
> 
> Aber Geschleime wird dort ja belohnt und die haben den dort zum Experten ernannt wie man auf seiner Heimseite bestaunen kann.


 

Endgeil...... so ein Siegel das wäre was für unseren Maxi.... und ein nettes Emblem auf den Forum-Tshirts


----------



## vierlagig (10 Februar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Endgeil...... so ein Siegel das wäre was für unseren Maxi.... und eine netten Emblem auf den Forum-Tshirts



nur wenn er es ausdrucken und zu den anderen zertifikaten tapezieren kann


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> ... die haben den dort zum Experten ernannt ...


hab ich zufällig auch gestern zur Kenntnis genommen ...
Ja, der hat letztes Jahr noch frohe Pfingsten gewunschen, und dann hat er uns den Rücken zugekhrt, der Jürchen.


----------



## IBN-Service (11 Februar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hab ich zufällig auch gestern zur Kenntnis genommen ...
> Ja, der hat letztes Jahr noch frohe Pfingsten gewunschen, und dann hat er uns den Rücken zugekhrt, der Jürchen.



Hallo Andreas,

stimmt nicht!  

Ich lese hier regelmässig mit.

Aber alle Fragen werden hier so schnell beantwortet,
das ich gar keine Gelegenheit habe, noch selber
Antworten zu verfassen.

Sollten aber dennoch Fragen offen sein, kurze
Mail an mich, ich versuche dann mein bestes zu geben...


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Februar 2009)

ach, das ist nett, mal wieder hier von Dir zu lesen. Na, weiste, mit der Tarnkappe wirkte das auf mich so, als ob Du Dich entgültig von diesem Forum distanziert hättest


----------



## Tobias2k9 (11 Februar 2009)

Na ihr habt euch ja bestimmt alle wiedergefunden insbesondere die Linkverweiser *ROFL*


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wieviel Programmierer braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
> Keinen, das ist ein Hardwareproblem!



Stimmt *ACK*

bike


----------



## IBN-Service (12 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wieviel Programmierer braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
> Keinen, das ist ein Hardwareproblem!




100.

Einer wechselt die Glühbirne,
99 klicken die Fehlermeldungen weg.


----------



## maxi (21 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wieviel Programmierer braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
> Keinen, das ist ein Hardwareproblem!


 

Ne, eine Glühbirne ist ein Aktor der mit Schrauben zu tun hat.
Ein mechanisches Problem.


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

Wie viele Klingonen braucht man um eine Glühbirne auszuwechseln??
Garkeinen.
1. Klingonen haben keine Angst im dunkeln
2. Die Glühbirne wird wegen Versagens exekutiert. 
3. Und wenn es doch ein Klingone wagen sollte sie auszuwechseln wird er wegen Feigheit exekutiert.


----------

